# Visa Prcessing time for student visa



## ausstudent (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi, I have applied to uni of sydney from india. My IELTS score was 8/9 and my financials are good too, am able to show all the money needed. 

I'll be applying under SVP. I've paid the Sem 1 fees and recieved electronic Confirmation of Enrolment. I will apply for the visa in 2 days. 

My question is how much time will visa processing actually take? On the website it says 2 weeks but my counselor told me it can also take up to 4 weeks. Anyone here with any experience can tell me? I'm already late for my lectures and I'm getting tense(also got permission from uni to be late).


----------



## pinnoy (Nov 2, 2016)

What IELTS did you take, Academic or General?


----------



## Fabian001 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello ausstudent, 

with the new subclass 500 Visa the processing times depend on the stream you are coming in thru. 

"Higher Education" for example has a much faster process than Research or PhD Visas. 

Best Regards


----------

